# My cat's always on guard - obsessive behaviour



## fairy39 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is my first time here and I'd be very grateful for advice 
Hugo is a ten year old neutered male who's been fine until a few months ago. There are three or four cats in the neighbourhood and they tolerate each other but a few months ago a new cat turned up who I believe has been bullying our Hugo. This cat comes brazenly into our garden and even peers in through the cat flap. For a few months now Hugo has spent all but a couple of hours a day outside on the pavement, standing guard. Even when he comes in to eat he seems on edge - looking through the catflap and keen to get back outside. He's even started terrorising dogs who come along - maybe it's his way of retaliating for his own feelings of being bullied. Most of the time I don't even see this new cat - haven't seen her in ages - but Hugo is still out there, constantly watching every human and animal go by. He's lost weight and got fussier with his food.
In April I took him to the vets who confirmed there isn't anything physically wrong. She gave him some calming medication but he didn't eat the food it was added to and I haven't taken him back again. (But I will, if you advise so) Any suggestions please?
We've thought of keeping him indoors for a while, locking the catflap and giving him a litter tray. I don't know if that would give him a break and calm him down a bit or if it would make him even more nervous since he'd be wondering what was happening to his territory while he was stuck inside?
He's turning into an outdoors cat,almost a stranger in the home, and it is very sad.
All thoughts gratefully accepted. Thanks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @fairy39 - is your cat flap a Microchip cat flap ? If not it is vital to get a microchip flap fitted so that Hugo can feel safe and no strange cats can get into his house. It sounds to me as though one or more cats may have got into the house at some point, (perhaps the door was left open), and this has made poor Hugo very anxious and determined to protect his home.

If you think Hugo will accept being shut indoors for a while, and won't get stressed by the restriction, then I would lock the flap and keep him in for a few weeks.

Can you remember what the calming supplement was that you added to his food? I would suggest one called Zylkene, a capsule you open and add the powder to the cat's food. It is almost tasteless and I have never known a cat refuse food with it mixed in. The Zylkene will make him feel more confident, less anxious. It can be bought online and also from Pets at Home. A prescription is not required.

https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/zylkene-capsules-pack-of-20-75mg.html


----------



## fairy39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. No it is not a microchip cat flap but I will certainly get one of those added and I will also check out Zylkene. Thanks again!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

fairy39 said:


> Hi. Thanks for your reply. No it is not a microchip cat flap but I will certainly get one of those added and I will also check out Zylkene. Thanks again!


It can also help to block his view of outside through windows and doors at ground level if he and the other cat are looking at each other. A temporary solution is just to cover the lower part of the window with paper. For a prettier look you can get a film that is semi opaque which you can apply to the window that is removable.

I would also place some items outside the cat flap eg plant pots so his line of sight is disrupted there too.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I should also add that it may help for you to chase the neighbours cat away (a water pistol can discourage without hurting).

I have also found that scattering a small amount of used litter with your cats pee in places around the garden (only a few of granules needed) especially on the boundaries and routes in and out of the garden helps tell other cats this is his territory and also gives your cat reassurance when he is outside. Doing this whilst your cat is kept inside for a while to reduce his stress levels may help maintain your cats territory during his absence.


----------



## fairy39 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for your suggestions. Oddly I haven't seen the bully cat in our garden much - I think any stand-offs if they occur must be outside on the pavement. We are on a corner plot which means our poor cat feels obliged to guard the corner so he has a view of both roads, and he's even out there, patrolling in the rain. He can't even see the pavement and roads from our house since it's just a ground floor and the high hedge encloses us and the garden in. I will follow the advice of keeping him in for a while - which will mean getting a litter tray ..I will definitely get a water pistol for if I do see the cat - and while I am happy to water pistol the cat if I see it on either pavement outside our house, I don't think I dare put cat litter on the pavements  Or what do people think?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

fairy39 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. Oddly I haven't seen the bully cat in our garden much - I think any stand-offs if they occur must be outside on the pavement. We are on a corner plot which means our poor cat feels obliged to guard the corner so he has a view of both roads, and he's even out there, patrolling in the rain. He can't even see the pavement and roads from our house since it's just a ground floor and the high hedge encloses us and the garden in. I will follow the advice of keeping him in for a while - which will mean getting a litter tray ..I will definitely get a water pistol for if I do see the cat - and while I am happy to water pistol the cat if I see it on either pavement outside our house, I don't think I dare put cat litter on the pavements  Or what do people think?


The cat litter thing is more for your property. Can you discretely scatter some on the boundary line. Only needs to be a couple of bits if wet with pee at a few points. No humans will notice. 

Although you haven't seen the other cat in your garden it is possible he is spraying in various places. Cats are masters of cold warfare. They leave scent messages stating intentions and keep out signs for other cats to read. Some cats can get very stressed about this. They can also redirect their aggression and stress onto housemates or in your case passing dogs. It can also lead to cystitis. It is hard to keep an invading cat away. Sometimes all you can do is give your cat a safe haven inside the home where no other cat can invade or look in, particularly at night or if you are away as then your cat feels he has to defend the whole place by himself.

Try feeding your cat the zylkene with a tasty treat. My boy gets some shredded chicken which I mix with the zylkene and roll into little balls. You could try other tasty options like sardines or ham or even put it in some cat milk if he enjoys that. You can't overdose it so it doesn't matter if he has a little to much or too little. It may take a week or so to help. Another option is Beaphar calming spot on which are drops on the back of the neck. You can use both at the same time.


----------



## Lisa2701 (May 15, 2010)

If your keeping your boy in then you could look at getting some movement actives water sprays. I've seen them used by Jackson Galaxy in his programme for this exact reason. It could be that the cat is coming round at night when your in bed and terrorising your boy that way. If you had a movement sensored water spray then it would deter any cats morning, noon and night irrespective to if you catch him there or not.

I googled 'movement actives water sprays' and they popped up. I believe you shove them into the ground and attach a hose and it just start spraying water if anything walks past its line of sight. If your on a corner plot then you might need a few? Just pop them around the garden and probably one near the back door/cat flap to keep any bullies away from peering in!

eBay is also a great place to get the opaque window covering, not expensive and can be bought in all sorts of deigns. I think this would be a good idea for a while also.

Good luck, hope you get this sorted.

Edit: gosh, just noticed this thread was from a month ago - oh well. Hope you got things resolved lol.


----------

